# Fumetteria



## Old Benedetto (27 Gennaio 2009)

I fumetti hanno da tempo raggiunto una tale  perfezione sul piano artistico e narrativo da poter a ragione essere definiti come la Nona Arte.

Chiunque ama i comics può venire qui a parlarcene, a discuterne ed a condividerli con noi tutti.

Io amo i supereroi.
Avevo da ragazzino un'impressionante collezione di albi dell'editoriale Corno e della edizioni Cenisio che la mia adorata mammà ha pensato bene di gettare quando ero all'università.
Una delle pochissime cose che non le ho mai perdonato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque benvenuti nel regno della fantasia !
Fate come se stesse nella vostra fumetteria di fiducia: però sfogliamoli insieme.


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> I fumetti hanno da tempo raggiunto una tale perfezione sul piano artistico e narrativo da poter a ragione essere definiti come la Nona Arte.
> 
> Chiunque ama i comics può venire qui a parlarcene, a discuterne ed a condividerli con noi tutti.
> 
> ...


L'unico supereroe che mi piace è Spiderman. 
Per il resto... Hugo Pratt, Milo Manara, Sergio Toppi, Andrea Pazienza... e tanti altri.
Dei personaggi, il grande Ken Parker... e il mitico Bristow (di Dickens), dell'ufficio acquisti della Chester Perry


----------



## Old Benedetto (27 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'unico supereroe che mi piace è Spiderman.
> Per il resto... Hugo Pratt, Milo Manara, Sergio Toppi, Andrea Pazienza... e tanti altri.
> Dei personaggi, il grande Ken Parker... e il mitico Bristow (di Dickens), dell'ufficio acquisti della Chester Perry


Molti,
rivedi con attenzione Kill Bill vol. 2
C'è il monologo di Bill sulla mitologia supereroistica.
C'è la lettura semiotica di Superman/Clark Kent.
molti, è geniale.
Segui il consiglio.
Rivedi
E leggi un superman.
qualcosa cambierà in te ....


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Gennaio 2009)

Io i supereroi li ho letti poco, ma mi piacevano.
Mi vengono in mente gli antichi "super eroica" che parlavano della seconda guerra mondiale. Ne ho fatto indigestione da ragazzino. 
Poi Alan Ford (ma solo fino al n° 74!), la purtroppo brevissima serie "La Compagnia Della Forca", immancabile capolavoro di cui vanto la piccola ma completa raccolta originale, e poi come non quotare Bristow?! Mitico!
Resto un fan di BC e delle sturmtruppen, ma anche il mago Wiz aveva i suoi numeri.
Mai sopportato Kriminal e Diabolik.


----------



## brugola (27 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Resto un fan di BC.


che mito j.hart !!!!


----------



## Old Benedetto (27 Gennaio 2009)

*Altro thread?*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io i supereroi li ho letti poco, ma mi piacevano.
> Mi vengono in mente gli antichi "super eroica" che parlavano della seconda guerra mondiale. Ne ho fatto indigestione da ragazzino.
> Poi Alan Ford (ma solo fino al n° 74!), la purtroppo brevissima serie "La Compagnia Della Forca", immancabile capolavoro di cui vanto la piccola ma completa raccolta originale, e poi come non quotare Bristow?! Mitico!
> Resto un fan di BC e delle sturmtruppen, ma anche il mago Wiz aveva i suoi numeri.
> Mai sopportato Kriminal e Diabolik.


Diabolik la più grande truffa della storia del fumetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Super eroica. si trovano intere annate su ebay !

Io adoro seconda guerra mondiale in maniera morbosa

Non nazifascista ma adoro Wehrmacht e Regie Forze Armate.
divise, decorazioni e armi Asse: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

	
	
		
		
	


	






E se aprissimo un thread sulla storia?


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Diabolik la più grande truffa della storia del fumetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sarei fuori da subito: sono ignorante come una capra.
Dei super eroica mi piacevano le storie della RAF


----------



## Old Benedetto (27 Gennaio 2009)

*aviazione ww2*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io sarei fuori da subito: sono ignorante come una capra.
> Dei super eroica mi piacevano le storie della RAF


la storia dell'aviazione della ww2 è il mio forte.
Di più, è parte di me.
regia aeronautica ...... piace come venere che esce dalle acque.
Grandissimi piloti i nostri
IMMENSI, credimi


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> la storia dell'aviazione della ww2 è il mio forte.
> Di più, è parte di me.
> regia aeronautica ...... piace come venere che esce dalle acque.
> Grandissimi piloti i nostri
> IMMENSI, credimi


Gli Spitfire ed i Tiphoon dovevano essere dei veri gioielli, ed i Messerschmidt poco meno, ma che manico ci voleva, però?
Darei non so cosa per un giro su uno Spitfire.


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Gennaio 2009)

Non credo che i nostri "Caproni" fossero quel granchè. Sbaglio?


----------



## Old Benedetto (27 Gennaio 2009)

*Allora. Alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non credo che i nostri "Caproni" fossero quel granchè. Sbaglio?


In sintesi estrema:
caproni  in guerra etiopia molto buoni e in ww2 obsoleti.
idem Fiat falco cr 42 biplano.
macchi mc 200 saetta discreto
fiat g50 freccia scarso
macchi mc 202 folgore molto buono
macchi mc 205 veltro eccellente
fiat g55 centauro molto buono
reggiane controverso: per alcuni non buoni per latri si.
savoia marchetti da trasporto, bombardamento e aerosiluranti tutto sommato non male. versatili e afidabili: ma pesanti e lenti.
Breda soprannominati casse d morto.
Quando vuoi ti segnalo libri, siti, riviste.
ciao

NB rifatti gli occhi


http://www.finn.it/regia/


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

*Da ragazza*

Mi piaceva  Diabolik ... poi ho visto che c'era sempre Eva Kant insieme a lui ed ho smesso di leggerlo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quelli impegnati non mi sono mai piaciuti.


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Poi appena grandicella mi sono fatta abbindolare da LUI:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=wc_cCwWVMPk

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=LhMZjM09yxI&feature=PlayList&p=F15B0DF45235B4CF&playnext=1&index=25

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jCu8rrmWS8o&feature=PlayList&p=D037062149D2D290&playnext=1&index=56


----------



## Grande82 (27 Gennaio 2009)

Adoro Diabolik da sempre!! e poi... Julia! mitica!


----------



## Old Benedetto (27 Gennaio 2009)

*Chi è*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Adoro Diabolik da sempre!! e poi... Julia! mitica!


Julia?


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Julia?



BOH!





​


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

e  alan ford?


----------



## Old Benedetto (27 Gennaio 2009)

*E' un onore*



Minerva ha detto:


> e  alan ford?


avere qui una Donna portatrice di cotanta Saggezza.
Benvenuta
Tuo 
Tarocco


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2009)

*certo*



Benedetto ha detto:


> avere qui una Donna portatrice di cotanta Saggezza.
> Benvenuta
> Tuo
> Tarocco


 sarò la tua navel


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> I fumetti hanno da tempo raggiunto una tale perfezione sul piano artistico e narrativo da poter a ragione essere definiti come la Nona Arte.
> 
> Chiunque ama i comics può venire qui a parlarcene, a discuterne ed a condividerli con noi tutti.
> 
> ...


i miei non hanno nemmeno aspettato l'università...quando li leggevo ( topolino) lo dovevo fare di nascosto.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarò la tua navel


Scuola?


----------



## Grande82 (28 Gennaio 2009)

julia, la criminologa....


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Gennaio 2009)

Quando ero giovane mi piacevano i fumetti di Skorpio e Lanciostory, in particolare Nippur e Dago.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Molti,
> rivedi con attenzione Kill Bill vol. 2
> C'è il monologo di Bill sulla mitologia supereroistica.
> C'è la lettura semiotica di Superman/Clark Kent.
> ...


Si maestro Yoda


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> avere qui una Donna portatrice di cotanta Saggezza.
> Benvenuta
> Tuo
> Tarocco


A Bbenedè! Quando ho citato io Alan Ford, mica m'hai fatto tutte 'ste scene!
(e neppure hai fatto cenno di aver notato la Compagnia della Forca)


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Molti,
> rivedi con attenzione Kill Bill vol. 2
> C'è il monologo di Bill sulla mitologia supereroistica.
> C'è la lettura semiotica di Superman/Clark Kent.
> ...


 Il monologo di Bill lo conosco quasi a memoria... è l'unico eroe rovesciato, il cui alter-ego è Clark Kent


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Gli Spitfire ed i Tiphoon dovevano essere dei veri gioielli, ed i Messerschmidt poco meno, ma che manico ci voleva, però?
> Darei non so cosa per un giro su uno Spitfire.


 Il tedesco Bf-109 e l'inglese Spitfire si sono fatti, nelle loro varie evoluzioni, sei anni di guerra. Aerei incredibili.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scuola?


 battuta orribile e insensata: n a v e l = tipo di arancia


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> battuta orribile e insensata: n a v e l = tipo di arancia


Che io sappia "navel" in inglese vuol dire ombelico!


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che io sappia "navel" in inglese vuol dire ombelico!


infatti il nome di questo tipo di arance si deve ad una sua peculiarità all'interno (un frutto gemello) che ricorda un ombelico


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il tedesco Bf-109 e l'inglese Spitfire si sono fatti, nelle loro varie evoluzioni, sei anni di guerra. Aerei incredibili.


Ho poca cultura sugli aerei, ma mi hanno sempre affascinato tantissimo.
Anni fa mi sono trovato a Cameri, era il giorno prima di una manifestazione internazionale, ed ho avuto sopra la testa tutto il giorno dei Mig che facevano le prove per l'indomani. Da paura! Loop "quadrati", che sembrava dovessero sfasciare le ali o piantarsi nel terreno, e la "passeggiata" a passo d'uomo, in verticale pochi metri sopra la pista...... Incredibile!
Ma i cari vecchi "scassoni" ad eliche sono sempre più suggestivi......


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho poca cultura sugli aerei, ma mi hanno sempre affascinato tantissimo.
> Anni fa mi sono trovato a Cameri, era il giorno prima di una manifestazione internazionale, ed ho avuto sopra la testa tutto il giorno dei Mig che facevano le prove per l'indomani. Da paura! Loop "quadrati", che sembrava dovessero sfasciare le ali o piantarsi nel terreno, e la "passeggiata" a passo d'uomo, in verticale pochi metri sopra la pista...... Incredibile!
> *Ma i cari vecchi "scassoni" ad eliche sono sempre più suggestivi*......


 Sicuramente, hanno un fascino tutto loro. Qui vicino c'è la base Nato di Decimo, ed ogni tanto vado a fare qualche foto, carabinieri permettendo... Mig 29, Eurofighter, Tornado ed F16...


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sicuramente, hanno un fascino tutto loro. Qui vicino c'è la base Nato di Decimo, ed ogni tanto vado a fare qualche foto, carabinieri permettendo... Mig 29, Eurofighter, Tornado ed F16...


Io tramite un amico mi ero fatto mettere in lista per un giro su un Tornado (comunque senza speranza), ma poi hanno cambiato destinazione alla base di Cameri, ed anche l'improbabile è diventato impossibile. Sigh!


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

Se penso che a naja mi avevano proposto di andare a fare la scuola elicotteristi, ed io ho rifiutato perchè non volevo stare sotto ancora tre anni......
PIRLA!


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io tramite un amico mi ero fatto mettere in lista per un giro su un Tornado (comunque senza speranza), ma poi hanno cambiato destinazione alla base di Cameri, ed anche l'improbabile è diventato impossibile. Sigh!


 Son cose difficilissime da realizzare... appena diplomato, avevo tentato il concorso all'accademia aeronautica di Pozzuoli, ma...


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

....In realtà alla fine il pilota elicotterista non avrei potuto farlo comunque: sono semidaltonico.
Ma almeno provarci!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Maggio 2009)

*Un classico nel suo genere*

Stamane sono entrato in una fumetteria e l'ho visto. L'hanno finalmente ristampato.
Insieme a Il ritorno del cavaliere oscuro, Watchmen, V for vendetta, Rinascita, Assasins e pochi altri capolavori, è uno di quegli spatiacque tra due diversi modi di sentire il fumetto superoistico. Che finlmente diventa adulto. complesso. duro. cattivo. umano
Se vi intriga il genere almeno un po', accomodatevi.

http://www.planetadeagostinicomics....atalogo&CPadre=6.7&Tipo=Atra&Cat=9455&id=1142


----------



## Old Angel (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Stamane sono entrato in una fumetteria e l'ho visto. L'hanno finalmente ristampato.
> Insieme a Il ritorno del cavaliere oscuro, Watchmen, V for vendetta, Rinascita, Assasins e pochi altri capolavori, è uno di quegli spatiacque tra due diversi modi di sentire il fumetto superoistico. Che finlmente diventa adulto. complesso. duro. cattivo. umano
> Se vi intriga il genere almeno un po', accomodatevi.
> 
> http://www.planetadeagostinicomics....atalogo&CPadre=6.7&Tipo=Atra&Cat=9455&id=1142


Figata io tengo la prima edizione italiana uscito (se non erro) come inserto su Corto Maltese, negli anni 80.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Maggio 2009)

*.......*



Angel ha detto:


> Figata io tengo la prima edizione italiana uscito (se non erro) come inserto su Corto Maltese, negli anni 80.


Ciao. sono felice che ti piacciano i comics. Per il momento siamo in pohini: tu, Tenebroso 67, Moltimodi e io. Ma cerchiamo di svilupparla un pochino 'sta tematica ok? La tua edizione vale abbastanza credo, perché la prima in Italia. Che altro leggi?


----------



## Old sperella (26 Maggio 2009)

A me piace leggere , in genere in estate , manga giappo .
Non ho mai collezionato , ma ho trovato comunque piacevoli anche i Dylan Dog e i Nathan Never che ho letto .


----------



## Old mirtilla (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Stamane sono entrato in una fumetteria e l'ho visto. L'hanno finalmente ristampato.
> Insieme a Il ritorno del cavaliere oscuro, Watchmen, V for vendetta, Rinascita, Assasins e pochi altri capolavori, è uno di quegli spatiacque tra due diversi modi di sentire il fumetto superoistico. Che finlmente diventa adulto. complesso. duro. cattivo. umano
> Se vi intriga il genere almeno un po', accomodatevi.
> 
> http://www.planetadeagostinicomics....atalogo&CPadre=6.7&Tipo=Atra&Cat=9455&id=1142


 
io leggevo Flash Gordon da piccolina....lo trovavo a casa della zia di mia mamma che aveva gli originali del 1979......lo trovavo veramente esaltante!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



sperella ha detto:


> A me piace leggere , in genere in estate , manga giappo .
> Non ho mai collezionato , ma ho trovato comunque piacevoli anche i Dylan Dog e i Nathan Never che ho letto .


I manga giappo m'incuriosiscono. Ma non quelli epico/eroici o di fantascienza. Quelli che raccontano la vita di tutti i i giorni.  E' il formato che un pò mi dissuade dal leggerli ...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Maggio 2009)

*..............*



mirtilla ha detto:


> io leggevo Flash Gordon da piccolina....lo trovavo a casa della zia di mia mamma che aveva gli originali del 1979......lo trovavo veramente esaltante!


Flash Gordon è uno di quei fumetti classici da cui è partito il resto. Un caposcuola Ricordi il film che ne trassero con colonna sonora dei Queen. una purcheria. Una bestemmia verso gli autori del fumetto.


----------



## Old mirtilla (26 Maggio 2009)

ho letto anche qualche numero di rat-man, e Alan Ford, ma adoro, j'adore, Ich verehre il mitico DIABOLIK!! Se riesco me ne compro ancora oggi e lo......divoro...letteralmente!


----------



## Old sperella (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> I manga giappo m'incuriosiscono. Ma non quelli epico/eroici o di fantascienza. Quelli che raccontano la vita di tutti i i giorni.  E' il formato che un pò mi dissuade dal leggerli ...


Io prendo quelli a volumi simili ad albi , nulla a che vedere con fantascienza  e con gli anime ( no dragon ball , Inuyasha per intenderci ) . 
Adoro Tezuka , sia per lo stile dei disegni sia per le storie .


----------



## Old mirtilla (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Flash Gordon è uno di quei fumetti comici da cui è partito il resto. Un caposcuola Ricordi il film che ne trassero con colonna sonora dei Queen. una purcheria. Una bestemmia verso gli autori del fumetto.


a casa della zia quello c'era......e me lo leggevo tutto. Per una bimba di 9-10 anni andava benissimo!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



mirtilla ha detto:


> a casa della zia quello c'era......e me lo leggevo tutto. Per una bimba di 9-10 anni andava benissimo!


Avevo scritto comico anziché classico ?! Pienamente d'accordo Flash, con Tarzan, l'Uomo mascherato, Mandrake, rappresenta l'immaginario fumettistico dei nostri padri. Di tutto rispetto.


----------



## Old mirtilla (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Avevo scritto comico anziché classico ?! Pienamente d'accordo Flash, con Tarzan, l'Uomo mascherato, Mandrake, rappresenta l'immaginario fumettistico dei nostri padri. Di tutto rispetto.


ah, mi pareva di aver letto purcheria e bestemmia....... o ho le traveggole?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Maggio 2009)

*.....*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Flash Gordon è uno di quei fumetti classici da cui è partito il resto. Un caposcuola Ricordi i*l film che ne trassero* con colonna sonora dei Queen. *una purcheria*. *Una bestemmia verso gli autori del fumetto.*


Mirtilla mi riferivo al film (mal)tratto dal fumetto ....


----------



## Old Angel (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao. sono felice che ti piacciano i comics. Per il momento siamo in pohini: tu, Tenebroso 67, Moltimodi e io. Ma cerchiamo di svilupparla un pochino 'sta tematica ok? La tua edizione vale abbastanza credo, perché la prima in Italia. Che altro leggi?


Dire che mi piacciono è poca cosa ne ho una quantità allucinante (cifre a 4 zeri) collezioni complete numeri rari fumetti fatti dalle suore e fumetti sulla prevenzione dell'Aids, tutto ciò che riguardava il disegno (comics) mi attirava , dopo vari casini ho smesso di collezionarli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma per sazziare la mia fame mi sono dato alle scan.....leggo di tutto anche se prediligo la fantascienza


----------



## Old mirtilla (26 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mirtilla mi riferivo al film (mal)tratto dal fumetto ....


opsss, vero, avevo letto male.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Maggio 2009)

Niente manga, niente Marvel... sono devotissima alle strisce americane... Peanuts, Calvin & Hobbes ma soprattutto il geniale Bloom County (il pinguino Opus per intenderci). E tutte le vignette assurde di Gary Larson!!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Maggio 2009)

*.......*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Niente manga, niente Marvel... sono devotissima alle strisce americane... Peanuts, Calvin & Hobbes ma soprattutto il geniale Bloom County (il pinguino Opus per intenderci). E tutte le vignette assurde di Gary Larson!!!








  L'infanzia come metafora della vita: grandissimi, entrambi. ma, per me, C & H un filino oltre ....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> L'infanzia come metafora della vita: grandissimi, entrambi. ma, per me, C & H un filino oltre ....


Bisognerebbe fare una raccolta di tutti i pupazzi di neve di Calvin, sono esilaranti!!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Luglio 2009)

*............*

Mi sembra che il fumetto non goda di molti estimatori qui, ma forse questo è dovuto al fatto che molte delle opere adulte della c.d. sesta arte non sono pubblicizzate abbastanza e quindi la loro diffusione è minima, salvo che per gli appassionati del settore.
Eppure vi assicuro che da una decina d'anni a quest parte sono stati pubblicati dei veri capolavori che non hanno niente da invidiare alle migliori e più celebrate opere cinematografiche o letterarie. Per il solo piacere di ricordare a me stesso quali sono, mi arrogo la presunzione di segnalarvele e di consigliarle. Perché alcune meritno davvero, credetemi sull parola !.
Sarei oltremodo felice se qualcuno intervenisse ad illustrarci la graphic novel o la serie che predilige, descrivendola e divulgandola. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io comincio da questo

Molti avranno visto il film che pur essendo "carino" è veramente nulla rispetto all'opera illustrata.
Alan Moore, l'autore dei testi, è l'Autore del fumetto impegnato per eccellenza ... Lo consiglio spassionatamente, procuratevelo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_for_Vendetta


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Luglio 2009)

*...........*

Sempre di Alan Moore, reputo stupendo Watchmen (anche da questo graphic novel hollywood ha tratto recentemente un film che non ho visto).

Watchmen è il primo fumetto di super eroi in cui questi sono visti in un'accezione profondamente umana e negativa.
Sul viale del tramonto, ormai dimenticati, pieni di amarezza, delusione e odio.
Ed uno di loro è capace anche di uccidere gli altri per un presunto bene superiore.
A me è piaciuto veramente _tanto_.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watchmen


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Luglio 2009)

*............*

Poi c'è Fables, che è veramente un colpo di genio. 
Leggete un pò qua .... 

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fables

Per chi ama l'occulto, ci sono poi

Sandman (l'uomo dei Sogni), pura poesia gotica

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandman

ed Hellblazer (un mago con le fattezze di Sting 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che combatte contro l'inferno tatcheriano)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hellblazer


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Luglio 2009)

*Bacco 2000*

Curiosando venerdì pomeriggio in una fumetteria, ho trovato questo piccolo, ma splendente gioiellino.
A chi piace la mitologia greca, l'azione, la satira: un mix particolarissimo ....
E' il primo di una serie di sette volumi pubblicati


BACCHUS- VOLUME 1 
L’'IMMORTALITA' NON E' PER SEMPRE 
di Eddie Campbell 
17x26, 96 pagine, b/n, brossurato 
Euro 9,50 
ISBN: 88-87658-70-6 Bacchus, il dio Bacco vecchio quattromila anni, oggi si diverte di più a bere e a fare rissa al bar che non a manipolare i mortali... finché non viene coinvolto in beghe antiche quanto lui.
Una delle più longeve saghe autoprodotte, Bacchus è l’opera definitiva di Eddie Campbell, poi celebrato per From Hell, in coppia con Alan Moore. Una rivisitazione dissacrante dei miti greci come occasione per ripercorrere i (falsi) miti moderni della finanza, della moda, del sesso.


----------

